

TechStars offering $2k / mo. for developers and designers - thesausageking
http://www.techstars.com/hackstars/

======
thesausageking
Why would anyone do this ? $2k / month with no benefits or equity for a full-
time job helping someone else build a start-up.

~~~
dabogy
My thoughts exactly. Getting no equity, and being in a position where you
essentially have the same risk as the founders, doesn't make....much....sense.

